# Aquaclear 70 for 30 gal and betta?



## thirdgen (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm putting togther a 30 gal, and just ordered an Aquaclear 70 for the tank. This filter is rated at 300 gph. I really like bettas, and want to know if this filter will be too much water flow for a betta? Should I go with the Aquaclear 50 instead? The 50 is rated at 200gph. Just wanted to know which one would be better for betta. I do plan on having other fish in the tank, just not sure exactly what at this time. Any opinions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## thirdgen (Feb 26, 2013)

I guess, if it would be too much flow for a betta, I could just get some cichlids, but I really like bettas. I coud put sponge over the intake as well.


----------



## m_joseph (Dec 28, 2014)

Get the 70, aquaclear has adjustable flow rate. If your betta is struggling just lower the flow.


----------



## thirdgen (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks very much for the reply. It's nice to know that I can have a betta with this filter,cause I really wanted the 70. I'm going to try fishless cycle, and need to find pure ammonia, without any fragrance or any "extra" chemicals. I asked the guy at lfs, and he didn't know. Doesn't the ammonia at the store have fragrance in it? I've read the bottles at walmart and different stores, and they all have extra stuff in them. Does anyone know who sells pure ammonia? Thanks


----------



## thirdgen (Feb 26, 2013)

It looks like Ace Hardware might carry PURE ammonia, but I still don't know if I wanna go with that, or the old "shrimp in the pantyhose" method. I'll do some more research on the two methods, and try to figure out which one to do. I'm not sure which way to go, and what would be easier. I know that if there is too much ammonia, it will kill the good bacteria, and the cycle. I wonder if too large of a shrimp could make enough ammonia to kill a cycle. I will be testing, so I could always adjust the water.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you can find pure ammonia (most has at least some soap in it) and do the math, it is much more precise. It would be a bummer to need 99% water changes on a tank with no fish yet. What ever you do, start at the low end, you can always add more.


----------



## thirdgen (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks emc7. I will try to find the pure ammonia. It would be a neat way to cycle a tank, and would be good experience.


----------



## thirdgen (Feb 26, 2013)

Just an update here. Betta's been in the 30 for almost a week now, and he's doing great. I have the 70 set at it's lowest setting, and he's not getting blown around at all. It should be possible to keep the conditions under control, while the tank cycles with him in there, cause it's such a light bioload. I'm just not sure how long I should wait to add two or three more fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A 30? you should be able to add a few now, just watch the numbers and do water changes if they spike


----------



## thirdgen (Feb 26, 2013)

Cool, thanks emc7.


----------

